# Headed to Cobb County AC Today - anyone?



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm headed to Cobb County Animal Shelter today in Marietta, Georgia to check on their German Shepherd status. I was just curious if anyone from the board wanted to meet me there?

No harm in asking, right


----------

